# HELP!!! Rabbit may have prolapse



## Cattlieysmommy (Apr 14, 2017)

Went to feed rabbits and found two dead babies under the cage. When we checked her out, we found this. I researched and it said either a vaginal prolapse or bladder prolapse. Anybody experienced this or know what it is?? We did not know she was pregnant. My son had two rabbits caged together and he was under the impression they were both males till we walked out and found dead babies yesterday.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Looks like a prolapse to me but Fire-Man would be the best to PM. He seems to be the resident rabbit guru


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks like a prolapse.
Did you take her to a vet ?
Have you kept her on hay or straw to keep the private area clean ?


----------



## Cattlieysmommy (Apr 14, 2017)

We ended up having to put her down. It was sad, but it also ended her pain. It winded up being really bad and there was no way to save her.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)




----------

